
Best Buy rumored to add Apple Genius Bars, display more Macs in stores - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/01/10/best_buy_rumored_to_add_apple_genius_bars_display_more_macs_in_stores.html
======
electromagnetic
From what one of the Geek Squad guys told me, they actually sell their Apple
products 'from' Apple (IE Apple gives them stock to sell, rather than Best Buy
buying it to sell).

I'm not sure how accurate his statement was, it wasn't exactly a thing to
verify with his manager. It's certainly interesting if true, and would add
credence to Apple expanding the Genius Bars into Best Buy through a bigger
cooperative deal.

